# Port Mansfield- Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

26' Glacier Bay cat. Leave early 5am for grouper, snapper, kings, ling and mahi. Cover a lot of ground and catch fish until your arms hurt! Need 2, experienced only. Estimate $120pp

Serious replies only

nick
210.857.3473


----------



## ducktape (Feb 18, 2012)

we live in weslaco tx, went out 4months ago and sacked the amberjacks and snapper. next time you need 2 fisherman e-mail us. out of portmansfield. by the way portmansfield fishing tournament is july 27 and 28, would you be interested,


----------

